# Last Minute Gilmer (Ellijay) Turkey Hunting Property??



## chas65 (Mar 25, 2013)

I know this is last minute but just bought cabin in Ellijay would love some property/lease/club to hunt nearby. Interested in turkey only. West of town of Ellijay preferable but I am not too picky.


----------



## chas65 (Feb 15, 2017)

Still Looking for lease years later... Anyone?


----------

